# Country style pork ribs, and 1st attempt at smoking cheese



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Threw together a quick dry rub for the pork. Kosher salt, cayenne pepper, & cumin. It ended up a bit saltier than bacon cooked to a snappy crisp. The heat was quite good for me. I've been known to eat whole Habs., so it was hotter than most would like.

It was my first attempt at smoking cheese. After the pork was done, I let the fire die down and opened the door on my smoking chamber up. Put an 8 oz. chunk of cheddar on and flipped it 4 times. About 15 minutes for each flip. I tried to give it the diagonal look for aesthetics. 

I think the cheese saw too much heat, and should have seen more time under the smoke (at a lower temp of course). At least it didn't end up a gooey mess on the bottom of my smoking chamber. I'm thinking the crud from the pork, still on the grate, added a lot of flavor to it though.











Hey!! What happened to the other 2 1/2 country ribs? There were only 3 of us: Me, myself, and I. When I figure it out, he's in big trouble. :lol:


----------

